# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Nova u Mpo

## Jolica30

Pozdrav svima cure, eto otvorih temu ako joj nije mjesto ovdje molim moderatore da je premjeste...

Odlučila sam se pisati jer eto iako znamo od 10.mj da čemo u postupak i na listi za lijekove smo, približava se i to vrijeme. U utorak idem na zadnji dogovor i podići lijekove najvjerovatnije...Međutim što je bliže to vrijeme to sam ja sve gore, po noći ne spavam, stalno razmišljam o postupku, lijekovima, punkciji i kako će to sve proći. Ono malo vremena što i spavam provedem sanjajući to sve od navedenog. Informirala sam se dosta i znam što me čeka i znam da je to jedini način da primim svoju bebicu u ruke i jedva čekam taj tren ali obzirom da sam potpuno nova u svemu bojim se... Inače krenuli smo u vinogradsku u postupak. Pa eto cure kako ste vi preživjele svoje početke u mpo i kako stati na loptu i smiriti se barem malo?

----------


## Leon@

kao i sve u životu, prvi put je uvijek najteže... jer ne znaš što te čeka. koliko god čitala o svemu tome, drugačije je kad to sve osobno iskusiš.
sama stimulacija nije ništa strašno, ni pretjerano bolno... ako se bojiš igala, nek te suprug pika. fizički dio postupka stvarno nije ništa strašno...pogotovo kad znaš da te na kraju svega možda čeka porod  :Smile: 

ali psihička strana svega, po meni, je puno gora. vidim da si sve nade položila u tu stimulaciju i stvarno vam držim fige da vam je prva ujedno i zadnja, ali budi realna sama sa sobom i shvati to kao još jedan ciklus i još jedan pokušaj. nikako ne posljednji i THE postupak! naravno, nada je uvijek tu, ali probaj ostati realna, to ti je moj jedini savjet.

osim toga, pomaže okupirati se raznim hobijima, druženjima, izletima i svime što te veseli. jer ako sjediš doma i brojiš dane, psihički ćeš izgoriti.

i na kraju, sretno!  :Love:

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala Leon@ na svim savjetima, svjesna sam svega ali srce se svejedno nada da ce to biti to..kao uostalom vjerujem i svi mi..

----------


## Vrci

Ima tu tema osjećaj prije mpo, ili tako nešto. Možda ti pomogne, tamo se već pisalo...

----------

